# Young adult moving to Dubai



## monochrome (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi there,

I have been looking around this site for some advice and most of which has been great however I wanted to make a post so I can get some direct feedback if this is ok?

I am 23, female from the UK and I have pretty much accepted a job in Dubai. Can't quite believe it has all happened!

I have seen lots of posts of older people asking, men, couples etc but none of females my age seeking advice so...my queries are:

1 - My job is located in Bur Dubai near the Dubai Museum, however I have heard this is not the most Western Expat friendly place to live...I don't drive so I wouldn't want to be living along way away. I have looked at Jumeirah and also some places along the Sheikh Zayed Road that is close by, would you recommend these places or any others? 
I am quite nervous regarding my age and I will be going alone so I don't want to feel unsafe in the place that I live.

2 - I saw that there is a female taxi service, is this available at all times and wouldn't be any bother to get one ordered that could perhaps take me to work?

3 - I mentioned that I didnt drive but I will be planning on learning to drive whilst I am out there; has anyone had any issues with this or is it like learning back home?

Thank you even for looking at this post, I look forward to your feedback.

Also I would love to get to know of people around my age before I go so I at least know someone!

Take care


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

monochrome said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been looking around this site for some advice and most of which has been great however I wanted to make a post so I can get some direct feedback if this is ok?
> 
> ...


1. See 2. Suggest you look south along the metro line. If you're on a budget, somewhere like TECOM might appeal.

2. Re. female taxis (with pink roofs) - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/156392-dubai-daily-rant-aka-ddr-2-a-98.html#post1266046
actually, the Metro is a good option for you to get into Bur Dubai, so look for accomodation along the metro line, gives you some good options.

3. Re. learning to drive here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/156392-dubai-daily-rant-aka-ddr-2-a-119.html#post1346178
It's a shambles, nothing like the UK. You'll have to take a female instructor, as you won't be allowed in the car with a male. It's also expensive. Have you had any lessons? Can you do a quick course and test in the UK? However, some people manage perfectly well in UAE without ever driving.

As a female, anyway you'll get plenty of attention, most of it likely unwanted - see numerous posts on the topic on various threads.

Good luck!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

There are loads of male and female expats your age.
Look at some of the meet up threads, the teacher threads etc.
You'll find a thriving 'young' scene in Dubai.

I'm sure some 'youngsters' will chime in soon!

I wouldn't worry about the female only taxis.
I think you pay a premium, and you aren't any safer!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

On the subject of the Metro, there are 'Ladies Only' carriages which is nice (for my wife that is)


----------



## monochrome (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you for your reply!

I have been thinking of flat sharing rather than getting somewhere on my own as I would rather be around other people. I would be able to pay 5000dhs a month for somewhere, would this seem a reasonable price? 
I have looked on google maps of directions from the metro to the office and it says the nearest is a 40 minute walk so I don't really fancy that. However is it easy to get a taxi outside of a metro station? Think this would then make it about a 10 minute journey.

No I haven't had any lessons! Always lived in cities so I haven't really needed to. The person I'm working for said they would want me to drive as ill need to goto meetings and things.

I have been warned of the attention. Not overly comfortable with that but at least I know it will happen!

Thanks again


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

monochrome said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> I have been thinking of flat sharing rather than getting somewhere on my own as I would rather be around other people. I would be able to pay 5000dhs a month for somewhere, would this seem a reasonable price?


Perhaps look for a hotel apartment for the first month, that way you can suss out where you want to be, and your priorities for your available cash. You can get something for 5000-7000dhs, without worrying about up-front costs for power, water, deposits, cleaning, and you'd be flexible to move around.


----------



## Nanthanee (Aug 16, 2013)

monochrome said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> I have been thinking of flat sharing rather than getting somewhere on my own as I would rather be around other people. I would be able to pay 5000dhs a month for somewhere, would this seem a reasonable price?
> I have looked on google maps of directions from the metro to the office and it says the nearest is a 40 minute walk so I don't really fancy that. However is it easy to get a taxi outside of a metro station? Think this would then make it about a 10 minute journey.
> ...


----------



## dubza (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi, I got here not long ago, and was asking the same sort of questions as you. As some have already suggested, try to find something along the metro line. Metro is cheap and efficient. 
Book yourself into a hotel for first three days and you will find a place to live in three days. i am not sure if i am allowed to name other websites on this site, but i used dubizzle to find my room. shared is a good option to start with as you will get to meet other people. a good area to look at will be around dubai marina.
good luck.


----------



## monochrome (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks so much for your reply. That's really helpful to know.

I will be getting my housing allowance each month included in my wages. 

I have looked at Dubizzle and found a few that are located along the Sheikh Zayed Road. In a taxi I can get to the office under 10 mins so I think that would be ok? Would it cost much?

As a female I wanted to ask what would you recommend as workwear? Would midi skirts and things like that be ok or are people very business like in suits if not traditional clothing?

Thanks again


----------



## monochrome (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you! I will look for more places based along the metro line. Dubizzle does confuse me slightly. Would I be able to get in touch with people even though I don't love there yet? I tried to join but I didn't had a UAE phone number to use to confirm with.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

mejerrysam said:


> The female taxi service is a very good option especially for those travelling alone.


BS! :blah:
In Dubai most expat women who use taxis flag them down on the street and/or order one. The majority of taxis are driven by males and you would be perfectly safe, especially daytime. You could actually go by for weeks and never come across one of those pink taxis!


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi there! Congrats on taking the plunge at a young age.. now will see where I can help you out.

As many other people have said, there are lots of young expats in Dubai (the place is crawling with cabin crew too). 

Some have said it's safe... but not to scare you, it can be very very dangerous. Even though most of the time it is safe to walk around at night alone, I totally would not recommend it - there are loads of shady people crawling around town waiting for the moment someone drops their guard. I have heard a story (yes, I know, only a story) of a girl who left a club on Sh. Zayed RD and got in a fight with her bf so proceeded to walk home alone, noticed a car passing her the opposite direction, immediately stopped and started backing up, fast. This was far after the club was out, so not many people on the street. She instinctly started running back toward her bf's place and they turned around and they actually got out of the car and started running after her. Luckily she wasn't that far away from the building.

It's only a story, but there are many similar that you'll hear about, and it's always better to err on the side of caution.

I don't think Dubai is that safe for a single young vulnerable girl (well, no place is, really) so be very aware of your surroundings, especially in the area that you live. Also, I have read strange stories in 7Days and such about harrassment and sexual abuse by those caught off-guard. Western women are such an anomaly to many nationalities living here. I'm Filipino born so I don't get that kind of harrassment.. it's usually a different kind. 

As far as taxi drivers, I have dealt with a few who are more interested in if you are married than where you are going. It's annoying as f%$# and doesn't even help if you lie and say you're married. Ladies taxis are few, so you can't always rely on them.

Just keep in mind, I am not trying to scare you, I just want you to realize that this place isn't all sunshine and roses. No, you won't get mugged on the street, but do remember, all sorts of nationalities and all kinds of people live in Dubai, not just the nice ones.

Other than that, definitely do try the meetups and try to get to know anyone else in your building - you never know when you'll need the help of a neighbor. Life can be good here; I am enjoying as are many others, and I'm sure you can find your way here, too.


----------

